

Creative Man Builds a Feline Feeding Machine That Requires His Cat to Hunt - GaiusCoffee
http://laughingsquid.com/creative-man-builds-a-feline-feeding-machine-that-requires-his-cat-to-hunt-for-his-dinner/

======
ljk
discussion on the guy's blog -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021268)

